# PowerPoint Sound-Dateien anhängen nicht verknüpfen!



## Lambock (15. Oktober 2007)

Tagchen zusammen,

ich habe für meinen Onkel zum 50. ne Präsi erstellt! 

In der Präsentation hab ich Sound-Dateien verknüpft, nicht angehängt! Es waren nicht gerade wenig und die befinden sich auf einer externen Festplatte.

Jetzt ist es so, das alle die Präsentation auf CD haben möchten, nur das Problem ist halt, wenn ich sie einfach so brenne, ist die Musik nicht dabei, weil dann der Pfad nicht mehr stimmt und ich kann ja nicht jedem meine externe mitgeben!

Ich hab schon gegooglet und so, aber find iwie nichts... Kann mir einer von euch helfen, wie ich die Sound-Dateien anhängen bzw. einbetten kann? Geht das denn überhaupt?

Würd mich um schnelle Antwort freuen...

Mfg

Lambock


----------



## Kessie (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

Das sollte weiterhelfen.

Gruß Kessie


----------

